# Réglages "Homeplayer" et VLC pour Freebox HD



## Titbulle (6 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, j'&#233;trenne ma Freebox HD dont je suis &#224; peu pr&#232;s contente pour l'instant.
Je me suis int&#233;ress&#233;e &#224; la possibilit&#233; assez fabuleuse de M&#233;diacenter...

 Et c'est l&#224; que j'ai besoin d'aide : 

- j'ai test&#233; le *Freeplayer* d&#233;cevant &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger sur le site de Free (pas commode sur la t&#233;l&#233; comme sur l'ordi), mais surtout :
  1 > seules les photos sont lisibles sur la t&#233;l&#233;
  2 > mes films en .mp4 il n'y avait que le son &#224; passer &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, pas l'image
  3 > les films en .avi d&#233;marrent sur la t&#233;l&#233; puis figent et font tout planter (message d'erreur sur l'ordi)

- j'ai test&#233; l'*Easyplayer* : l&#224;, ma Freebox HD n'entre m&#234;me plus dans le menu "Freeplayer", j'ai donc l&#226;ch&#233; l'affaire aussit&#244;t

- j'ai test&#233; *Homeplayer*, un bijou compar&#233; aux autres, sauf que :
  1 > seuls les films en .m4v passent sur la t&#233;l&#233;, pas mes .mp4 (m&#234;me si j'ajoute dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Homeplayer du .mp4 dans la liste des formats, o&#249; il ne figure pas : les films concern&#233;s apparaissent ensuite dans la liste des films, mais ne peuvent pas &#234;tre lus sur la t&#233;l&#233; : le r&#233;sultat est un message "Erreur de chargement")
  2 > je n'ai pas test&#233; les .avi, faut que je vois &#231;a
  3 > les films .m4v qui passent arrivent en 4/3 au lieu de 16/9e : j'ai beau indiquer dans les options vid&#233;o de Homeplayer sur la t&#233;l&#233; que je veux du 16/9e &#231;a ne change rien. Et puis la qualit&#233; d'image est plut&#244;t pourrie...

Voici mes questions :
- Quels param&#232;tres changer *dans Homeplayer ou dans** VLC* pour que tous les formats vid&#233;os passent sur ma t&#233;l&#233; comme j'aimerais ?
- Sur quels param&#232;tres agir pour optimiser la transmission et la qualit&#233; d'image ?

Merci d'avance aux sp&#233;cialistes qui auront des pistes &#224; me sugg&#233;rer !


----------



## nikolo (6 Novembre 2006)

bizarre car j'utilise homeplayer et j'ai rien eu &#224; configurer pour voir mes . mov ou mes DIVX sur ma tele et chez moi la qualit&#233; est au rendez vous. Quand au 16/9 ma tele se recadre toute seule donc aucun soucis par l&#224; non plus.

Seul bemol pour les photos , c'est tres long de passer d'une image &#224; l'autre


----------



## Titbulle (6 Novembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> bizarre car j'utilise homeplayer et j'ai rien eu à configurer pour voir mes . mov ou mes DIVX sur ma tele et chez moi la qualité est au rendez vous. Quand au 16/9 ma tele se recadre toute seule donc aucun soucis par là non plus.
> 
> Seul bemol pour les photos , c'est tres long de passer d'une image à l'autre



En réponse à tes remarques (merci de ton intervention ) :

- Je n'ai pas encore testé les .mov ni les .avi : je vais devoir lancer toute une série de tests pour voir...

- J'ai le même problème que toi avec les photos : c'est super lent...

- Je me demande si mon problème de cadrage ne vient pas du fait que j'ai encodé tous mes films pour iPod avec le h264 (en .mp4 ou .m4v) et que cet encodage, fait initialement en 16/9e pour les films qui en ont besoin, n'est pas interprété correctement par Homeplayer lors du transfert...

Mystère... Je ne suis pas très au fait de toutes ces histoires de transfert de flux, j'attends les conseils avisés des spécialistes !!!! :rose:


----------



## nikolo (6 Novembre 2006)

normal si tu as fait un encodage pour ipod la taille de ta vid&#233;o est en 300x quelquechose donc assez petit sachant que ta t&#233;l&#233; diffuse &#224; environ 720x576 (format du DV).

Il faut reencoder tes vid&#233;os dans ce format l&#224; au moins et en plaine qualit&#233; pour les appr&#233;cier sur ta t&#233;l&#233;.


----------



## Titbulle (6 Novembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> normal si tu as fait un encodage pour ipod la taille de ta vid&#233;o est en 300x quelquechose donc assez petit sachant que ta t&#233;l&#233; diffuse &#224; environ 720x576 (format du DV).
> 
> Il faut reencoder tes vid&#233;os dans ce format l&#224; au moins et en plaine qualit&#233; pour les appr&#233;cier sur ta t&#233;l&#233;.




Je pensais que &#231;a le ferait quand m&#234;me, car quand je connecte l'iPod direct &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; pour voir les films stock&#233;s dedans, la qualit&#233; est au rendez-vous : l'encodage H264 pour iPod fait des merveilles, c'est bluffant pour du 320x240 (c'est pas du HD mais &#231;a vaut bien une VHS)...

Mais visiblement, ce format n'est pas diffus&#233; correctement par Homeplayer, il y a une s&#233;rieuse d&#233;gradation et perte du format.

Merci de tes r&#233;ponses en tout cas ! 



*EDIT : &#231;a y est !!!!!   J'ai un bout de solution !!!*

J'ai un peu bidouill&#233; dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de _Homeplayer_ et maintenant mes .mp4 comme mes .m4v sont lus sur la t&#233;l&#233;...

&#199;a se passe dans l'onglet *Acc&#232;s distant*.
J'ai d&#233;coch&#233;, puis recoch&#233; la case Activer/D&#233;sactiver le transcodage de flux, en prenant *mmsh* pour le Prococole de diffusion et *ts* pour le Type d'encapsulation (r&#233;glages par d&#233;faut, que j'avais eu le tort de changer en rtp et mp4)

Bon, maintenant, il me reste &#224; peaufiner la qualit&#233; d'image et &#224; retrouver mes formats (c'est toujours pas &#231;a). Je pense qu'avec un peu de patience, en essayant une &#224; une les combinaisons dans cette fen&#234;tre "Acc&#232;s distant" je finirai par trouver.

A suivre, donc... :love:


----------



## Titbulle (6 Novembre 2006)

Pfff... Avec ou sans la case cochée, pas de différence. M'ont l'air pipeau, pour mon problème, ces choix de réglages. Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que tous les formats marchent maintenant. Peut-être n'avais-je pas été assez patiente lors des premiers essais : en fait, je me suis aperçu il arrive parfois que les films ne chargent pas, alors que la fois d'après ils chargent... Faut insister.

Bref, j'ai fait une batterie de tests, sans noter de changement selon les réglages.

J'imagine que c'est dans l'onglet *Général* à la ligne *VLC Options* que se trouve le cur du problème. Mais les lignes de code qui sont là dépassent mes compétences...


Si quelqu'un a des suggestions à me faire sur d'éventuels réglages pour ces onglets dans Homeplayer :
*Général > VLC Options
Acces distant > Options du flux pour la diffusion sur internet*

Pour l'instant, j'ai décoché la case transcodage qui m'a l'air de ne servir à rien, en fait.




Je rappelle ce que je cherche à obtenir de Homeplayer :

*1. *pouvoir voir mes films (qui sont en 16/9e sur l'ordi) en 16/9e sur la télé... (et non en format 4/3 qui les déforment)
*2. *améliorer la qualité de l'image (ce qui n'est peut-être pas possible pour ces films encodés, même soigneusement, en format iPod avec le h264)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## nikolo (7 Novembre 2006)

Titbulle a dit:


> Je rappelle ce que je cherche &#224; obtenir de Homeplayer :
> 
> *1. *pouvoir voir mes films (qui sont en 16/9e sur l'ordi) en 16/9e sur la t&#233;l&#233;... (et non en format 4/3 qui les d&#233;forment)
> *2. *am&#233;liorer la qualit&#233; de l'image (ce qui n'est peut-&#234;tre pas possible pour ces films encod&#233;s, m&#234;me soigneusement, en format iPod avec le h264)
> ...


 
pour la 1ere question, regarde dans les prefs complete de VLC dans l'onglet video->filtre->image wall et change 4:3 en 16:9 et regarde si cela corrige quelquechose.

Sinon toujours dans l'onglet video - sections parametres videos generales ->format d'ecrand ela source et tu indiques 16:9 et regarde ce que cela donne en ayant remis les 1er reglages come c'etait avant.


pour ta 2eme question, je t'ai deja dit qu'une video encod&#233;e pour un format ipod serait degueulasse sur une tele. opte au moins pour la taille du .DV cad 720 x576 pour bien apprecier le film ou alors en h264 mais en format plein ecran.


----------



## Titbulle (7 Novembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> pour la 1ere question, regarde dans les prefs complete de VLC dans l'onglet video->filtre->image wall et change 4:3 en 16:9 et regarde si cela corrige quelquechose.
> 
> Sinon toujours dans l'onglet video - sections parametres videos generales ->format d'ecrand ela source et tu indiques 16:9 et regarde ce que cela donne en ayant remis les 1er reglages come c'etait avant.
> 
> ...




Mille mercis encore pour ces précieuses précisions !  Je vais tester tout ça et je te tiens au courant.


----------



## sop (25 Novembre 2006)

bonsoir
moi j'arrive pas a mettre freeplayer. 
quelq'un peut m'expliquer?
j'en peux plus
merci d'avance


----------



## nikolo (26 Novembre 2006)

d&#233;j&#224;, as tu valid&#233; les conditions g&#233;n&#233;rales de ventes sp&#233;ciales freeplayer, ouvre le port 8080 et/ou 8081 (ce qui f&#251;t n&#233;cessaire chez moi) 

Ensuite tu dois attendre 24h afin qu'elles soient valid&#233;es chez Free.

et ensuite d&#233;tail nous ton probl&#232;me. Quel est il exactement?


----------



## sop (1 Janvier 2007)

ou dois je aler ouvrir ces ports?


----------



## ntx (1 Janvier 2007)

Préférences système > Partage > Coupe-feu > Nouveau


----------



## sop (2 Janvier 2007)

dois je inscrire ces chiffres 8080 et/ou 8081 dans numero de port tcp
ou udp ?
que dois je choisir pour le nom du port?
merci et bonne année


----------



## ntx (2 Janvier 2007)

8080 ou 8081 en TCP (moi j'ai le 8080)
Et j'ai aussi le 2221 en UDP.


----------



## sop (2 Janvier 2007)

bonjour
j'ai donc mis 8081 et 2221 et maintenant je dois attendre 24h pour voir c ca


----------



## sop (5 Janvier 2007)

ca fonctionne toujours po


----------



## ntx (5 Janvier 2007)

et avec 8080 et 1234 ?


----------



## thimay2 (20 Février 2007)

Bonjour, j'essaye d'installer homeplayer sur mon mac et je n'y arrive pas. Cela ne fait pas longtemps que j'ai un mac. quelqu'un peut il m'aider, sachant que le freeplayer fonctionne...

Merci d'avance


----------



## JediMac (7 Juillet 2007)

thimay2 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'essaye d'installer homeplayer sur mon mac et je n'y arrive pas. Cela ne fait pas longtemps que j'ai un mac. quelqu'un peut il m'aider, sachant que le freeplayer fonctionne...
> 
> Merci d'avance


Ça vient un peu tard, mais il y a un pas à pas dans ce fil.
Je l'ai suivi, mais ça ne fonctionne pas :mouais:, il y a une application qui utilise le port 8080 et je cherche laquelle est-ce et comment lui clouer le bec.


----------



## Riccardo (2 Février 2008)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si ceci peut aider quelcun, mais pour afficher correctement un DVD en format 16:9 ou 4:3 il faut modifier les options directement dans la freeboxHD (les options dans vlc ne semblent pas avoir d'effet - en tout cas pas en ce qui me concerne).
Précisement, il faut démarrer l'univers "freeplayer" comme d'habitude, puis appuyer sur la touche "Options" (soit "?" en gardant longtemps appuyé), selectionner "Video" et jungler entre les options "4/3 Letterbox" ou "4/3 Combined" etc. Par exemple, moi pour regarder "Le seigneur des anneaux, épisode 1" (version en 4 DVD) sur ma vieille télévision en 4:3 j'ai du selectionner "4/3 Combined", sans qui l'affichage était totalement déformé.

Riccardo


----------



## hotblood (2 Février 2008)

Sinon easybox c'est pas mal


----------



## nounours4 (26 Février 2009)

Bonjour je viens de télécharger homeplayer 1.5.7.à. Au démarrage, une fenêtre s'ouvre me demandant d'indiquant mon identifiant et mon mot de passe!!!
Est-ce normal?
merci


----------

